# Any pack-goat people near San Francisco?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Just curious...


----------



## Karin (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, We are south along the coast. North of Santa Cruz and South of Half moon bay and into the hills a few miles.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm in Sebastopol, near Santa Rosa.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Great!  Ali I knew you were in Sebastopol somewhere, and Karin nice to 'meet' you. Ali I found out the plant they were eating when we walk through the field is called coffee-berry, and I've seen no ill effects from it although I don't ever let them eat much of it. 

Where do you all pack? Can you recommend any good areas in the Sierras for goat-packing? The only place I know is Bowman Lake Road, but there must be tons of other places. I prefer the higher elevations, although it is gorgeous around the bay area with lots of hiking trails, I can't hike with them here due to the poison oak because I react so badly to it.

Anyhow, just saying hi! My two goats are kept in Brisbane, which is 4 miles from my house in SF.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

We go hiking all kinds of places in the bay area. I may be hiking in the Marin Headlands tomorrow. I haven't taken the goats there before, can't say for sure how the poison oak situation is there.
For packing we have done a few short trips in the Tahoe National Forest (Grouse Ridge or Carr Lake area), two longer trips in the Trinity Alps Stuart Fork to Morris Meadows and beyond, and last summer a week in the Lake Edison area in the southern Sierras. You can't beat that area for beautiful alpine country.
There are so many great places in California to backpack with goats. Just watch out for the mountain laurel in the Trinity Alps!
As far as I know coffee berry isn't toxic.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Carr Lake and that area is where I've been going for ages, but not with goats yet. I'll have to do some research on other spots  Let me know how it goes in the Marin Headlands. I took the goats to the Sutro Baths in SF once and hiked the short trail that goes near the Bay Bridge, there was a little poison oak but the trail was wide enough and I had them on leads so it was ok. And poison hemlock in one spot. People sure got a kick out of them! Not sure where Trinity Alps are, I need to look at a map! Hiked Mammoth Lakes once with dogs a long time ago, not sure that goats are allowed there though (and there are a lot of bears):


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

Tilden park in Berkeley is great for the goats, and Baker beach in SF, as long as you are o.k. with dogs coming up. I used to live near the army presidio and there are tons of great trails there.
I didn't hike the headlands today, but hiked up Taylor Mountain in Santa Rosa. It is a Land Paths property, which means closed to the public but if you go to an orientation they give you a key to the gate and you can go any time. No dogs, but the board of directors of Land Paths voted and decided goats are O.K.!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes the Presidio is nice, I forgot about that - Tilden is beautiful but gotta watch for the poison oak, I haven't hiked through there for over a year, maybe I should check it out again - We did a short walk through the ex-train tunnel and into Brisbane today, went into the local store and then had a picnic - It was fun and good exposure for the goats to get more used to cars going by in a not so busy town with wide streets  I keep them on leads in that kind of environment of course, and tie the younger one off to the back of the big one's pack-saddle.


----------



## Karin (Jan 6, 2012)

We live next to Big Basin State Park with trails from our house into the park. We mostly hike there since we are so busy most of the time with the farm. I haven't invested in pack saddles yet but taking the crew walking is enjoyable. I plan to get more elaborate but funding seems to go toward building barns and not toward packing equipment.


----------



## damienf (Jul 13, 2013)

*Pack goats for rent in California*

Hello my goat-loving neighbors. I have been reading "The Pack Goat" by John Mionczynski and am getting really excited about backpacking with goats. He recommends searching around for people that rent them before diving right in a buying goats. Besides, living in San Francisco, I don't exactly have the space for them right now. Anyhoo, although it may seem a bit crazy to rent or loan one of these beloved beings to a stranger, I thought I'd put my feelers out on here and see what's out there. I'm 38, an experienced backpacker, but new with goats. I have a good way with animals in general, though. Does anyone have any recommendations on getting started with goat packing?

Thanks,

-Damien


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Damien,

I am leaving today for the summer, but when I get back you are welcome to gone on some local walks with my goats. I don't rent them but you can at least get a feel for it. I walk them a lot kind of out near the Cow Palace. I'll be back end of September. Remind me!


----------



## damienf (Jul 13, 2013)

Saltlick, that sounds awesome. I live in Potrero Hill, so that is super close to me. I'll put a post on here at the end of September to remind you  Thanks!

-Damien


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok sounds good Damien, have a nice summer!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

We came from the Bay Area and had moved to CO couple years ago. Never had a chance to own goats in CA. Carson Pass off HWY 88 is great area for packing. Saw people with Llamas but never goats.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Oooh I'll have to look into that! I need to know more places that aren't so far from home... thanks!


----------

